
Insider's story on Dem Iowa election app - pavelmark
https://threader.app/thread/1224820389387223041
======
rossdavidh
Lots of great quotes in here, but especially: "What should have been done? The
app shouldn’t have been built. This didn’t require an app. There are lots of
ways to submit and verify vote counts without needing a custom app. At least
they kept the paper backup..."

